# Calculo de transformadores de ferrita



## jco7kd (Oct 7, 2009)

Estoy trabado en la construcción de una fuente conmutada y por que no tengo ni la mas remota idea de como se calcula el dichoso transformador de ferrita.
En este forum he visto varios diagramas de estas fuentes muy buenos y todos dan los datos bien precisos para la construcción del transformador, pero el problema es que la quiero realizar con los transformadores que utilizan las fuentes atx de pc, que son dos e con la pata del medio redonda y tienen en el primario entre 19 y 21 x dos capas, es decir, 38 y 42 espiras en dos capas respectivamente.
Por eso es que me urge me enseñen a calcular el numero de espiras a utilizar teniendo al menos los datos del núcleo, frecuencia de operación o los que hagan falta.
Quiero fórmulas, lo que sea.

Gracias desde ya


----------



## hrusso (Nov 3, 2009)

fíjate en www.coremaster.com alli hay ejemplos para cálculos de distintos núcleos, trata de tener a mano las caracteristicas del nucleo a usar.

Espero te sirva atte Hector


----------



## DOOM_DOMINATOR (Dic 23, 2009)

Buen día.
para responder a tu pregunta sobre librros, uno muy bueno el el de Marty brown "power supply cookbook", pero esta en ingles, todos los libros o la mayoria por lo menos estan en ingles, sino lo que puedes ir haciendo es ir y copiar de enlances de internet con cosas  muy importantes en el word y asi....


Lamentablemente el mundo esta globalizado con el ingles, SUERTE


----------



## Zicker (Ago 15, 2010)

hola! 
      en este link encontraras un programa muy completo que la fabrica de nucleos epcos ha puesto en descarga,se llama: ferrite magnetics design tools.

http://www.epcos.com/web/generator/Web/Sections/DesignTools/Overview/Page,locale=en.html

saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Nov 18, 2011)

Zicker dijo:


> hola!
> en este link encontraras un programa muy completo que la fabrica de nucleos epcos ha puesto en descarga,se llama: ferrite magnetics design tools.
> 
> http://www.epcos.com/web/generator/Web/Sections/DesignTools/Overview/Page,locale=en.html
> ...



Hey taba buscando esto muchas gracias ya lo bajé a ver que ondas!!!


----------



## DavidMJ (Mar 23, 2012)

Hola amigos, tengo una duda, cuando en una fuente conmutada tenemos la bobina, para que sirve el codigo que trae? se puede saber atraves de el el tipo de material especifico o algo asi? por ejemplo, el cargador de mi MP5, la bobina tiene esto grabado:     DYS052-T01
                                                                        DS       1005

Salu2


----------



## JOE1975 (Jun 20, 2012)

Tengo entendido que los transformadores de ferrita son buenos para altas frecuencias, pero malos para bajas frecuencias. Como se comportan los transformadores de ferrita , cuando la entrada es una señal de 60Hz muestreada o modulada a 50 Khz ?


----------



## jhoncxrlos (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola Amigos del  foro
tengo  una  duda acerca de los transformadores de ferrita  
si bien  son  buenos en  altas  frecuencias  podría  usarla  para  una fuente conmutada y  si es  posible  como hago el calculo  para  enbobinarlo ?

gracias ....


----------



## DavidMJ (Jul 11, 2012)

Hola compañero si alguna vez has abierto alguna fuente conmutada cono el cargador de un portatil veras que todos utilizan los de ferrita, almenos yo he desmontado 4 o 5 y todas  los utilizan, el señor Fogonazo ha publicado hace poco una herramienta muy util pero un pelin complicada de usar, espero que esto os ayude, con el podeis calcular  el bobinado de los toroides y de los tranformadores tipo E. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-ferrita-mediante-software-72399/

Salu2


----------



## koalacabron (Nov 4, 2012)

Hola vereis tengo dudas con respecto a este tipo de nuleos. El caso es que una vez me dijeros que para calcular este tipo de transformadores era como calcular uno normal de chapas hierro-silicio.
Yo he calculado muchos transformadores de chapa, pero claro todos a 50Hz que es la fecuencia de la red española.

Se que este tipo de nucleos de ferrita se usan para frecuencias mayores. Tambien me dijeron que la induccion magnetica era distinta para estos nucleo que la induccion para los de hirro-silicio (que siempre e usado para estos ultimos 10000 gaus para mis calculos)

El caso es que e estado viendo algunos datasheets de nucleos de este tipo (ferrita) y bueno no se interpretar los datos que aparecen (como por ejemplo el datasheet del nucleo EI-35)

Si lo que me han dicho es cierto, es decir, que se calculan como los de hierro-silicio (no se si es verdad), me gustaria saber como saber la induccion magnetica de los nucleos de ferrita para poder aplicarlo a las formulas que uso para los de hierro-silicio. Segun creo que te la dice el los datasheets pero no se donde vienen los gaus.

He usado el buscador pero he encontrado cosas de gente que los bobina, que saben cuantas vueltas de hilo dar para sus propositos, pero nada mas , nada de como calcularlos (si es que se calculan de forma distinta a los que yo hago de chapa hierro, claro)

Me gustaria llegar a poder decir : voy a hacer un transformado de ferrita de primario de tantos voltios y de secundario de otros tantos, y calcularlo sin problemas 

Por ejemplo os hago un calculo de uno de hierro para 50Hz :

Primario : 230V
Secundario : 15V
Intensidad sec. : 2A
Intensidad pri. : 30W/230V = 0.13A

Potencia = 15x2 = 30W
Seccion del nucleo = 0.7(calidad chapa) x raiz2 de 30 = 3.83cm
Nº espiras por voltio = 1x10elevado8 / 4.44x10000gausx3.83x50Hz = 11.76
Nº espiras pri. = 11.76x230 = 2074.8
Nº espiras sec. = 11.76x15 = 176.4

segun tabla de densidades hasta 50W seria igual a 4A/mm2

Entonces secciones hilo pri y sec :

Sec pri = 0.13A/4 = 0.0325mm2
Sec sec = 2A/4 = 0.5mm2

Diametro hilo pri = raiz2 de 0.13/pi = 0.041mm
Diametro hilo sec = raiz2 de 0.5/pi = 0.63mm

y bueno el numero de chapas y eso no sigo, solo es para que vierais como calculo un transformador mas o menos 

Si se calculan mas o menos igual solo tendria que ver el los datasheets de los nucleos de ferrita las medidas de estos para sacar la seccion, hasta ahi ok.
Luego esta lo de la induccion (gaus) que no se donde la ponen, o si hay que calcularla de alguna forma. Tambien esta la frecuencia que estos nucleos trabajan a mas de 50Hz, lo se.

Podriais echarme un cable por favor, os lo agradeceria mucho de verdad. No se orientandome  un poco o si alguien tiene ganas de ponerme un ejemplo de calculo..... no se , en fin lo que podais ayudarme 

Os doy las gracias a todos.

Saludos


----------



## gaam (Nov 12, 2012)

Es que utilizas la formula  1,1 x raiz cuadrada de la Potencia. En el 1,1 ya esta calculado que es para un transformador de 60Hz y 10000 Gauss.(aproximadamente)

El 1,1 viene de la siguiente formula y que te la doy un poco desarrollada:

Para el determinación del número de espiras se utiliza la siguiente expresión:

N=V/(f x S x B x 4,4 x 10-8)

Para el bobinado primario tenemos :N1 = V1 / (f x S x B x 4,4 x 10-8)
Y para el bobinado secundario tenemos :N2 = V2 / (f x S x B x 4,4 x 10-8)

Donde:
N1 : es el número de espiras del bobinado primario
N2 : es el número de espiras del bobinado secundario.
f:es la frecuencia a la que diseñaras (25 KHz a 250 KHz)
V1 : es la tensión en el bobinado primario en Voltios (V).
V2 : es la tensión en el bobinado secundario en Voltios (V).
B:es la inducción magnética en el núcleo elegido en Gauss. Este valor puede variar entre 4.000 y 12.000 Gauss.
S: es la sección del núcleo en cm².
10–8: Es una constante para que todas las variables estén en el Sistema M.K.S.

La seccion del nucleo la calculas igual, y segun lo que te da, buscas en el data sheet el tamaño en que vienen y los gauss que te dan en la tabla.

Toma esos datos y vuelves a dimensionar segun la formula anterior, y sigues lo demas, como tu lo sabes (dimension de los hilos,...).

Aca que dejo un enlace, un poco mas elaborado y mas especifico a lo que pides


----------



## DavidMJ (Nov 12, 2012)

No estoy seguro pero tengo entendido que la frecuencia en España  hace tiempo que paso a 60Hz, para poder intercambiarla con otros paises o algo asi no? 

Salu2


----------



## gaam (Nov 12, 2012)

La fuente switching fue diseñada para no tener problemas con los voltajes y frecuencias variadas de todo el planeta. Entonces fabricabas un equipo electronico y te asegurabas que todo el mundo lo pudiera usar. Me acuerdo cuando tenia que reparar esos equipos, era un dolor de cabeza, tenias que cambiar la fuente entera algunos casos y a veces tenias que elaborar el transformador completo...

La idea es muy simple: a la linea de entrada la rectificabas (CC), alimentas a un oscilador de potencia produciendo corriente alterna (flyback y tiristores) y lo volvian a rectificar al voltaje que necesitara el equipo (CC). Obviamente le agregararon circuitos de seguridad (regulador de voltaje, limitadores de corriente, etc...)


----------



## koalacabron (Nov 14, 2012)

gaam dijo:


> Es que utilizas la formula  1,1 x raiz cuadrada de la Potencia. En el 1,1 ya esta calculado que es para un transformador de 60Hz y 10000 Gauss.(aproximadamente)
> 
> El 1,1 viene de la siguiente formula y que te la doy un poco desarrollada:
> 
> ...



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vaya! muchas gracias amigo por la explicacion y el pdf, de verdad.

voy revisar el pdf, seguir tus instrucciones y calcular uno a ver que tal jejeje

y si tengo alguna duda...... puesss..... ya volvere a preguntar jajajaj

gracias!


----------



## Arsenic (Jun 14, 2013)

Deseo construir un transformador de 12 a 9+9 usando un núcleo E19/8/5 (uno que tenía de una fuente de alimentación). ¿Podrían pasarme las fórmulas para calcular el nro de espiras? Tengo entendido que también llevan inductores en el primario (en serie) y en el secundario (idem) llamado "De cola".


----------



## gaam (Jun 14, 2013)

Por lo que dices, es un transformador elevador (E:12V S:18V-->9+9). Con respecto al nucleo, lo conozco, pero no tengo las dimensiones del nucleo central para calcular S.

Pero debes darnos un poco de datos mas para ayudarte, asi a ciegas no podemos.
Para empezar, necesitamos saber la potencia que demanda la carga a que se conecta el transformador, nos dices que es 18V pero cuanta corriente necesitas ? 1A..10A..100A.. bueno, cuando lo sepas lo multiplicas por 18V y sabras la potencia necesaria; luego a eso lo divides por el voltaje de entrada (12V) y sabras la corriente que necesitas para alimentar la fuente.

Con todo esto, es un bosquejo de lo que necesitaras trabajar para diseñar los rectificadores, el bobinado de entrada y salida, reguladores de voltaje,...

Otra cosa, nos decis que la entrada es de 12V, es continuo (de una bateria, intuyo que es asi, o 12V alterno), es importante este dato, porque vamos ha saber como vas a implementar el transformador.

Si es corriente alterna, podes alimentar al transformador directamente pero si es corriente continua, tendras que diseñar un oscilador (cualquiera) y ya el transformador cambia (porque lleva bobinados de realimentacion y se calcula como parte del oscilador), como asi tambien, tendras que decidir a que frecuencia trabajara, los hilos como asi tambien el diametro de los mismos, son diferentes, el de 25KHz es diferente a los 250KHz,...

No lo tomes a mal, esto es una breve introduccion para que sepas de porque necesitamos un poco mas de datos para ayudarte y de que vayas viendo de como se va calculando...


----------



## Arsenic (Jun 14, 2013)

Mil disculpas, he dado por hecho que al hacer referencia a un transformador reductor, se entendía de sobra que el mismo tiene una salida de 12VAC (alterna). Bien, aclarado ese punto, les dejo las medidas que necesitan, aclarando previamente que lo que necesito es 9+9 VAC con 250mA (0.25A). Por supuesto que no tomo a mal nada, al contrario, estoy completamente agradecido por su ayuda y por lo que de ustedes aprendo!!!! 

Bien, sin más preámbulos, les dejo el pdf, con las medidas exactas, controladas por mi, por si acaso (he leído rumores acerca de la inexactitud de éstas hojas de datos, pero este no parece ser el caso):

Saludos y nuevamente, mil gracias!!!


----------



## gaam (Jun 15, 2013)

Bueno, con los datos que nos das, el transformador va ha ser elevador no reductor por que?
porque los 9+9V se lo considera como un solo bobinado de 18V con un punto medio simetrico, y se lo bobina de dos maneras:
1. se bobina un hilo con la mitad de vueltas, se deja el punto medio mas largo para luego soldarlo, y se continua bobinando la otra mitad, ó
2. se bobina dos hilos juntamente con la mitad de vueltas calculadas y luego se intercambia los hilos: el final de uno con el principio del otro.

Con respecto a lo otro, tenemos: 
Potencia secundaria: 18V x 0.25A = 4.5W pero debemos sumarle un 10% por caidas de tension del/os rectificadores, reguladores de tension, etc... lo que da 18V + 10% = +- 20V,  20V x 0.25A = 5W, o sea el secundario sera de 20V y en su punto medio de 10V.

Como la  potencia total del transformador es igual a la secundaria y a la primaria, tenemos que:

Potencia primaria = potencia secundaria = 5W

Pero necsitamos ahora la corriente del primario, es decir

Ip = Ps / Ep = 5W / 12V = 0.42A

Con todo esto, ahora calculamos las espiras, pero antes definimos las otras incognitas:

f=60Hz, lo deduzco porque figura en tu correo (Argentina = 60Hz)
S=0.226cm2, el datasheet esta en mm2 y necesitamos a cm2
B=3000Gauss. El datasheet da como minimo 300mT = 3000Gauss; tambien lo puedes cambiar para que trabaje a unos 4000G o 10000 G (lo hacemos cuando los hilos no entran en el carretel, es decir, cuando hayas calculado los diametros de los hilos y sus vueltas, calculas el paquete, si ves que no da, aumentas los gauss para achicar el diametro del hilo y vuelves a calcular desde esta formula)

Espiras en el primario
Np = V1 / (f x S x B x 4,4 x 10-8)
     = 12V / (60Hz x 0.226cm2 x 3000G x 4.4 x 10-8) = 12 /0.0179 = 671 espiras

Espiras en el secundario
Ns = Vs / (f x S x B x 4,4 x 10-8)
    = 20V / (60Hz x 0.226cm2 x 3000G x 4.4 x 10-8) = 20 /0.0179 = 1118 espiras

Ahora la seccion de los hilos

Shp= Ip / delta (densidad de corriente). Este delta (A/mm2) se calcula segun la potencia del transformador, como hasta 50W, se usa 4 A/mm2. 

Entonces:

Shp= Ip / delta = 0.42A / 4 A/mm2 = 0.105 mm2

Shs = Is / delta = 0.25A / 4 A/mm2 = 0.0625 mm2

Ahora calculamos el diametro del hilo segun la formula: D=Raiz cuadrada ( 4 S / Pi) = 1.128 raiz cuadrada (S): (debes buscar previamente una copia de la tabla de secciones de hilos en el lugar donde te venden el hilo de cobre)

Dp = 1.128 Rc(Shp) = 1.128 RC (0.105mm2) = 0.37mm pero segun la tabla, el mas proximo es de 0.40mm
Ds = 1.128 Rc(Shs) = 1.128 RC (0.0625mm2) = 0.29 mm pero segun la tabla, el mas proximo es de 0.30mm

Ahora basados en el carretel del datasheet para este core E19/8/5 tenemos:
Ancho maximo interno= 9.55mm
Altura maxima interna= 3.20mm [(5.28*2) - 13.84], que sera la cantidad maxima de capas de hilos primario, secundario y el aislante de bobinas, en total es 6.40mm.

Entonces, en el primario:
En 9.50mm entran 23 hilos(9.5/0.40=espiras) de 0.40mm pero necesitamos 671 espiras, nos da 30 capas dando una altura de 12mm (30*0.40)

En el secundario:
En 9.50mm entran 32 hilos(9.5/0.30=espiras) de 0.30mm pero necesitamos 1118 espiras, nos da 35 capas dando una altura de 10.50mm (35*0.30)

Como veras, el volumen que ocupa los bobinados no entrarian en el carretel (12mm+10.50mm=22.50mm de alto), entonces hacemos los calculos pero con 10000Gaus (porque con 3000 supera el doble de espacio, entonces ponemos el doble de gauss y un poco mas)

Np=12/0.060 = 200 espiras
Ns=20/0.060= 334 espiras

Los diametros de los hilos quedan iguales.
Ahora en el primario:
En 9.50mm entran 24 hilos(9.5/0.40=espiras) de 0.40mm pero necesitamos 200 espiras, nos da 8.5 capas dando una altura de 3.40mm (8.5*0.40)

Ahora en el secundario:
En 9.50mm entran 32 hilos(9.5/0.30=espiras) de 0.30mm pero necesitamos 334 espiras, nos da 11 capas dando una altura de 3.30mm (11*0.30)

Ahora si entra en el carretel (3.40mm+3.30mm=6.70mm).

Bueno, ahora depende de vos, para que el transformador funcione a lo calculado, pero siempre tene en cuenta que hay un porcentaje de error, que estara dado por:
forma del bobinado, espacio entre el bobinado, tipo y espesor del aislante entre bobinas, calidad del aislante del hilo, permeabilidad del nucleo,etc...

Generalmente los fabricantes hacen varios prototipos y eligen uno que satisfaga sus necesidades y recien ahi lo fabrican en masa, a ellos tambien les cuesta un poco realizarlo, ya que el transformador no es algo exacto como las matematicas, sino es un acercamiento a lo ideal.

Aca te dejo otro enlace que se calcula en forma parecida, por si no lo logre expresarme bien:
http://ies1cto.wikispaces.com/file/view/Calculo_transformadores_monofasicos.pdf


----------



## Eduardo Rodriguez (Feb 1, 2015)

Por si alguien anda buscando el programa de EPCOS, la nueva dirección es ahora ésta:
http://en.tdk.eu/tdk-en/180490/design-support/design-tools/ferrites/ferrite-magnetic-design-tool

Saludos!


----------



## dkns (Sep 20, 2016)

gaam dijo:


> Bueno, con los datos que nos das, el transformador va ha ser elevador no reductor por que?



Hola! espero no llegar demasiado tarde con mi consulta pero quisiera solicitar su apoyo pues necesito hacer un transformador elevador de voltaje que vaya de 12vAC a 110 y 220vAC y con amperajes de 3A y 1.5A es decir que sera de 330W de potencia el transformador y a una frecuencia de 60Hz.

el problema que tengo es que yo solo se como calcular el tamaño del toroide para los que estan echos con ferro-silicio, pero hacerlo asi me quedaria un transformador con un peso arriba de los 3kg, entonces quisiera su ayuda para saber calcular de que tamaño o modelo debo de buscar mi nucleo de ferrita y bueno para el calculo del alambre y las vueltas me las estudio de lo que ya han comentado arriba,

por cierto, adjunto un pdf con una tabla de tamaños  con caracteristicas de toroides de ferrita que encontre en una pagina que si hace envios a mi pais por si le pueden echar un ojo y quizás me sirve alguno

ojalá puedan apoyarme en esto, se los agradeceré demasiado

Que tengan excelente tarde! saludos


----------



## principiantetardio (Feb 5, 2017)

Hola estoy tratando de encontrar informacion de como calcular un transformador de intensidad.
El caso es que en una fuente conmutada queria medir la corriente para regular el PWM en el integrado y no logro comprender como hacer el calculo (que formulas usar) del trafo de corriente.
Tengo uno que le pasa un alambre (una espira) por el centro y me entrega 1volt en el secundario, pero quiero saber como se calcula con un toroide de ferrita.

Si alguien tiene informacion Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2017)

Si tenes una pinza amperometrica, pasas el cable que lleva corriente das un par de vueltas y vas ajustando hasta el valor más conveniente, no es ultra preciso pero si muy práctico (depende de la presición de la pinza) y si no con un buen amperímetro


----------



## principiantetardio (Feb 5, 2017)

Gracias Pandacba pero lo que me interesa es saber calcular el transformador y si deberia de ser bastante preciso ya que actua como limitador del PWM del integrado.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2017)

De que corriente hablamos????


----------



## principiantetardio (Feb 6, 2017)

Inicialmente hablamos de sensar 10A para que me den 1 Volt en el secundario, el consumo de este secundario es irrelevante ya que es solo referencia de tension .
Pero mi interes esta en saber como calcularlo asi luego puedo hacerlos para cualquier valor.
Gracias


----------



## Arsenic (Jul 13, 2018)

Aquí les dejo un artículo que quizá pueda ayudar.


----------



## Yasmani9712 (Feb 11, 2022)

JOE1975 dijo:


> Tengo entendido que los transformadores de ferrita son buenos para altas frecuencias, pero malos para bajas frecuencias. Como se comportan los transformadores de ferrita , cuando la entrada es una señal de 60Hz muestreada o modulada a 50 Khz ?


Hola compañeros. Tengo la misma duda que él. Hay alguien que me pueda explicar. Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 11, 2022)

Yasmani9712 dijo:


> Hola compañeros. Tengo la misma duda que él. Hay alguien que me pueda explicar. Saludos


Satamente los 50KHz modulados en PWM por los 60Hz pasam de maravillas por lo transformador de ferrita sin qualquer problema.
!Saludos!


----------

